# Annoying TIVO Spam kinda thingy..



## Borack (Dec 14, 2004)

How do I get rid of that annoying tickler that comes up at the bottom of the screen .."CBS for Comedy" Says "press down to hide". I dont wanna hide, but delete it ....


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Borack said:


> How do I get rid of that annoying tickler that comes up at the bottom of the screen .."CBS for Comedy" Says "press down to hide". I dont wanna hide, but delete it ....


Just part of the pricing TiVo has, it has no effect on watching a recording show and if TiVo can make money putting that on the screen let them do it as I want TiVo to stay in good finical shape. If you use Facebook you get many ads, I know that you don't pay anything to FB but TiVo has not made money in most years, that can't go on forever, so give TiVo a break.


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

I just started seeing these gold star ads on my now playing list and on the pause menus. I got a My first TiVo, a Roamio, when they came out last month. I was aware of the ads on the older TiVos but did not see any before now. I don't know if it's a coincidence or on purpose but I didn't see them until after my 30 day return period. 

I wish there was a way to turn them off because they do cut down on my enjoyment of the TiVo. The size of the pause menu ad banner is rather large.


----------



## Borack (Dec 14, 2004)

DVRMike said:


> I just started seeing these gold star ads on my now playing list and on the pause menus. I got a My first TiVo, a Roamio, when they came out last month. I was aware of the ads on the older TiVos but did not see any before now. I don't know if it's a coincidence or on purpose but I didn't see them until after my 30 day return period.
> 
> I wish there was a way to turn them off because they do cut down on my enjoyment of the TiVo. The size of the pause menu ad banner is rather large.


I'm with you brother....TIVO can give me a break as I am paying for their SPAM...and I would have returned and cancelled ....


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think it's funny when these ad complaints pop up in the forum because I always have to think about the last time I saw an ad and then I have to check my tivos to see if there even are ads and sure enough, there are ads. I just tune them out and even if I do notice one, it's forgotten within moments.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Borack said:


> I'm with you brother....TIVO can give me a break as I am paying for their SPAM...and I would have returned and cancelled ....


You are getting a beak instead of paying $18.95($699. lifetime) you only pay $14.95($499 life time). Those ads does not bother me. If Tivo does not make enough money they go out business. If they go under your tivo is a brick.
Now I would like to see 2 levels of pricing. $19.00 a month for non ads and $14.95 with ads some similar.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SPSPS backdoor hides pause ads quickly.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've noticed a big increase in gold star ads on my Roamio starting this weekend.

I'm seeing gold star ads at the end of the TiVo Central list and also a gold star embedded in pretty much every single show folder inside the My Shows list.

I've been using TiVo since about 2008 and vaguely remember them putting an ad at the end of TiVo Central but I haven't see one in a long time (probably years ago when I had a TiVo HD). I never remember seeing ads inside show folders.

Combined with the permanent advertisement they show in block 3 of 4 of the Discovery Bar, the 2 new ad locations essentially mean we have to put up with multiple ads on a single screen.

The ads I'm seeing this weekend are CBS Fall Comedies and CBS Hostages.

I can't imagine the revenue TiVo gets from these ads amounts to very much for them. Combined with the distaste most TiVo customers have with them I think they do more harm than good.


----------



## Borack (Dec 14, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> If Tivo does not make enough money they go out business. If they go under your tivo is a brick.


 Thats the story for EVERYTHING isnt it..?? If they advertise spamming as part of their package(s), we could could build a house with all those bricks..


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

caddyroger said:


> You are getting a beak instead of paying $18.95($699. lifetime) you only pay $14.95($499 life time).


You've pulled these numbers from thin air, no?

Regardless, I would like the option to pay more if I could actually get rid of the ads.



mrizzo80 said:


> The ads I'm seeing this weekend are CBS Fall Comedies and CBS Hostages.


I realize those are technically still ads, but since part of a TiVo's mission is finding new shows for you, I don't resent them.


----------



## Borack (Dec 14, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> You've pulled these numbers from thin air, no?
> 
> Regardless, I would like the option to pay more if I could actually get rid of the ads.
> 
> I realize those are technically still ads, but since part of a TiVo's mission is finding new shows for you, I don't resent them.


 I haven't quite thought of it that way...but ok...How bout a way to opt out then..


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

BTW, that's one nice thing about TiVo Mini - since it can't store showcases there are none of these ads in the Mini interface, so if you want more ad free viewing you can use a Mini. (Mini still has "discovery bar" so I don't consider it ad free).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I *hate* ads (my major use of Tivo is to avoid ads), but the discovery bar is IMHO FAR FAR FAR worse than any of the other ads on a Tivo, since they usually show up at the END of a list, and are easier to ignore/never deal with...

It's very easy to go up off the top in a list and get to the discovery bar accidentally, unfortunately.

Still, it's comparatively minor, IMHO. It's something I'd pay a one time fee to get rid of if possible, but not even at the top of that list of theoretical fixes I'd pay for.


----------

